# How to Make a Pencil Box



## learnexperience (Jul 20, 2011)

Need a good pencil box to hold all your pens and pencils in one place? Bob Rosendhal, along with his son Rick, shows how to make a simple pencil box using a combination joint.

Set Up

Set up a 3/8” spiral bit with a brass insert in the router. This bit will make a 1 ½” cut in the wood. Next, bolt your spacer fence to the router table and adjust it slightly to make a 3/8” space between the ridge of the fence and the bit. If needed, use a hammer to adjust it slightly. Clamp two test pieces of wood to test your spacing and run through to make joints. It does not matter if you have it flush—just run the pieces. When finished, put them together. It should fit and you should be ready to start your project.

Step One

You will need four wood pieces, identical in size, shape and thickness. Pick out your face side and mark with an “X”. This is the side that will show outwardly and it should be the nicest side of each piece. Also, mark the edge where you will put the pieces together. This is the edge that will go against the fence. Make sure the bit height is equal to the depth of the wood before you start. Place your first piece face side up lying down and run through the bit. You will have a groove on the bottom. Repeat this process with the other pieces.

Step Two

Next, you will need to cut a rabbet edge on the opposite side of where the groove was cut. But to do this, you must offset the piece so that the joint will fit into the groove with the other piece. Use one of the pieces you cut a groove in and put on the spacer fence. Take one of the other pieces and work the opposite side through the bit, on the face side. Repeat the process work all four pieces in this manner. 

Step Three

Fit all four pieces together by placing the joint into the groove of the next piece until you have a nice little box. You can finish this project by putting a bottom piece on it, then decorating the sides using your router. Rounding the edges or putting decorative cuts will make this project look very nice. Paint or varnish it and you have a pencil box worth showing off!

Click here to join the Router Workshop!!


----------



## woodtherapist (Nov 23, 2010)

*Thanks for this plan!*

Last year I wanted to make my daughter's 3rd grade teacher a pencil box (at my daughter's request) and never got around to it. I will try out this plan to make good on that pencil box my daughter has been wanting!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

For those interested here is a link to the project plan:
Oak Park Enterprises Ltd.: Catalogue


----------

